# Size loft for 12 bird



## DAN # (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, my name is Daniel and I'm from romania I want Sami make a loft for 12 birds but do not know what size [long thought to make 1.60 - 1.00 Width - 1.72 Height] is good?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The_ minimum_ should be 2 square feet per bird. More would be better. So at the minimum space requirements, going by the formula that most use, something maybe 4X6 would be suitable for 12 birds. But like I said, more is better. You also have to consider that they may breed and have babies added to the area. The more room you can give them, the better because crowding will cause stress and eventually illness. So giving them more than what is considered the _minimum_ is far better for the birds.


----------



## DAN # (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes I understand but I extend the future are still beginner ... please explain to me what 4x6-length x width x-x-height


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Daniel, The size would also depend on what type of pigeons you have. If you have the space, and are able, I would suggest a minimum of 2 metres deep by 1.5 metres wide and either 1.72 high as you suggested or 1.8 to round it off. The more space you can start off with the easier it will be. Being a little wider makes it easier for you to move around. and as mentioned, pigeons need a minimum of space, however anything you build should be comfortable for you also, as you want to be able to spend some time with your pigeons. It's nice to sit in with them and observe. Hope this helps and good luck with your loft. Regards Ashley


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

How about a little more than 2 sq ft per bird!
2 sq ft per Pigeon is just Rediculous!!!


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Pigeons require space where they could nest and perch easily, a hassle free enviornment 

The more stress will make the birds out of condition, although i have read everywhere that 2 sq ft is the minimum space required for a bird but could not enough if they are not provided with enough perches or nests so it depends what you are keeping the birds for.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I would just build a 8 X 4 loft. It would be good for 16 birds if you made it 6 foot high


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

The height should be a little taller than you to make it easier for you to catch the birds. The width should at least be four feet but I find six feet better because the nest boxes will stick out at least one foot and you will need room to move around. Three feet didn't work for me due to my size, so six feet was my width. I am six foot three inches tall so my loft is six feet, eight inches tall in the front and six feet, three inches tall in the back to give it slope for rain. The nest boxes mount on the back wall so everywhere in the loft I can reach my birds to catch them and I can stand up straight. So, once you have the height and width for your comfort then you add lenght for the amount of birds you want to keep. 12 birds to begin with and nest boxes means between 16 to 20 birds due to hatchlings so figure 20 birds means 40 square feet. Do the math and sorry I used feet instead of meters but remember 39 inches is one meter and 12 inches is one foot. Good luck and enjoy.

Tony


----------

